# Help with cables



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Anybody here can give me a heads up on where to get a good guitar-to-pedals cable under $50? I've been browsing Long and Mcquade and Best Buy but I couldn't make up my mind. I use to have a planet waves $20 cable that didn't last too much so I want something more durable and specially good sounding. 
Thanks

andreimartinezagras.webs.com


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was just looking at George L cables, supposed to be decent, but probably out of your price range. 

http://el34world.com/charts/cable_reviews.htm

I like that the first test is they drop an 18" zildjian cymbal from a height of 30" edge on to see if the cable takes any damage. His cables come in two thickness, you can get the thinner than normal, or the normal and he has color choices.



Also, check Amazon.ca, they have a lot of brands to choose from


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

I think Planet Waves have a lifetime warranty. Take it into L & M and they will give you a new one. You can also easily repair PW cables. Just unscrew the connector, cut the cable back, re-install the jack, screw the jack screw back into the cable.

I bought a cheap Yorkville cable from L & M and it has been working for years.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for the responses, I really hope planet waves have lifetime warranty. Also, I checked Amazon and the best deal is to buy high quality cable and heads to make my own ones, Mogami 2524 cables and Switchcraft plugs seems to be the best option according to SH's site.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> Thank you guys for the responses, I really hope planet waves have lifetime warranty. Also, I checked Amazon and the best deal is to buy high quality cable and heads to make my own ones, Mogami 2524 cables and Switchcraft plugs seems to be the best option according to SH's site.



I have a Mogami cable and although its very good quality, its very expensive stuff..
Looks it up and call Q Components in Waterloo...
They have great pro level guitar cable that's just as good as Mogami at half the price.
They also have top end connectors ....plus a bunch of other stuff.
As far as I can tell they ship so call them up and see what you can get.

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Our own Scott, the head honcho here, has a few Lava instrument cables left.

I just picked up a few cables the other day and he told me what he had left.
There are a few 10' cables and maybe a 15' in around your price range.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Capacitance is the resistance of the cable. The lower the number, the more your high end gets through, the higher the number, less of your signal gets through. Mogami and other high end cables are very high capacitance cables... you may want less high end, or you may rather have the option of using your amp's tone controls.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll take your word GTmaker and look into Qcomponets. 
Sulphur, how could I contact Scott the head honcho? 
Appreciated the info player 99, I might want less high end if that guarantees me less noise and a very though cable, anyways I'll probably end up with a 5 feet cable for studio use.
BTW guys, I'm in Ottawa


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

In Ottawa I go to Lauzon Music. They sell George L cable in bulk with straight or 90 degree connectors. They also have it terminated. They also have other brands available like Fulltone and Evidence.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GWN! said:


> In Ottawa I go to Lauzon Music. They sell George L cable in bulk with straight or 90 degree connectors. They also have it terminated. They also have other brands available like Fulltone and Evidence.


Lauzon Music, of course! They usually have whatever Steve's and L&M doesn't, thanks.
Now, general opinion on George L cables is they are good for patch but a bit strange for lines. The good part is with Lauzon I can skip Amazon. 
Any secret tips on how to solder guitar cables?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

amagras said:


> Lauzon Music, of course! They usually have whatever Steve's and L&M doesn't, thanks.
> Now, general opinion on George L cables is they are good for patch but a bit strange for lines. The good part is with Lauzon I can skip Amazon.
> Any secret tips on how to solder guitar cables?


I don't know. I use both a 15 foot .225 and 10 foot .155 from George L. Like them better and found them quieter than the Planet Waves. You don't need to solder the George L. All you need is a screwdriver for the line cable connectors.

Soldering guitar cables is no different fom soldering anything else. As long as you know how to solder and avoid cold sloder joints.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, they're expensive. Lauzon only have a kit of 5'+ a few plugs for 85 dollars. A better idea would be ordering it directly from George l site (what an awful website!) for $2,75 x foot and get good plugs somewhere else because they only sell them in kits. As far as I know Amazon sells angled Switchcraft plugs for $13. 
Ps. I'm still trying to get the best possible quality under $50, I don't need much more than 5'


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> As far as I know Amazon sells angled Switchcraft plugs for $13.


GTmaker suggested this earlier in the thread.

QComponents (Waterloo, ON) has them for $6.09 + Tax and shipping:
http://qcomponents.ca/Switchcraft-SW226.html

This is their cable:
http://qcomponents.ca/McBride-BR-20.html

That seems like a decent price to me. 
Unfortunately, the shipping always kills the deal unless you have a decent size order.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The George L website is skewed, can't read half the stuff on there. Ebay has the 155 diameter for 2.02 per foot, and the 255 is 253 per foot. And most people look for the nuetrik ends. Also brass gold or nickle changes the tone a bit. 

BTY, did you read the article i posted about these cables?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

amagras said:


> Well, they're expensive. Lauzon only have a kit of 5'+ a few plugs for 85 dollars. A better idea would be ordering it directly from George l site (what an awful website!) for $2,75 x foot and get good plugs somewhere else because they only sell them in kits. As far as I know Amazon sells angled Switchcraft plugs for $13.
> Ps. I'm still trying to get the best possible quality under $50, I don't need much more than 5'


What you are quoting is the Pedal Board kit with 10 plugs and caps. Lauzon sells the plugs individually, straight and angled as well as the bulk cable both .155 and .225 by the foot. Go to the store. My 10 foot cable cost me $26. They have way more stuff in the store as far as cables than what is shown on the website.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Also brass gold or nickle changes the tone a bit.


In what way?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> GTmaker suggested this earlier in the thread.
> 
> QComponents (Waterloo, ON) has them for $6.09 + Tax and shipping:
> http://qcomponents.ca/Switchcraft-SW226.html
> ...


You're absolutely right greco, I completely forgot about QComponents.




knight_yyz said:


> The George L website is skewed, can't read half the stuff on there. Ebay has the 155 diameter for 2.02 per foot, and the 255 is 253 per foot. And most people look for the nuetrik ends. Also brass gold or nickle changes the tone a bit.
> 
> BTY, did you read the article i posted about these cables?


About Lauzon Music, Knight_yyz, I'm planning to pay them a visit this week,im upgrading my Protools rig and still need a couple of monitor cables, I'll see what they have while I'm there. 

Thanks for a great thread guys!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I think Planet Waves have a lifetime warranty. Take it into L & M and they will give you a new one. You can also easily repair PW cables. Just unscrew the connector, cut the cable back, re-install the jack, screw the jack screw back into the cable.
> 
> I bought a cheap Yorkville cable from L & M and it has been working for years.


Make sure you keep the receipts. I have two PW cables that both failed me and when I brought them in to L&M they told me I had to have the receipt in order to exchange for new ones. I wasn't a happy camper. So I decided to switch to Lava Cables. 

Check with Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars for Lava Cables if you're interested.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Make sure you keep the receipts. I have two PW cables that both failed me and when I brought them in to L&M they told me I had to have the receipt in order to exchange for new ones. I wasn't a happy camper. So I decided to switch to Lava Cables.
> 
> Check with Charles at Electric Mojo Guitars for Lava Cables if you're interested.


Thank you Stratin2traynor.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Top left, second down in the list "send a private message"...
http://www.guitarscanada.com/member.php?3-GuitarsCanada

You'll get a hold of Scott there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Top left, second down in the list "send a private message"...
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/member.php?3-GuitarsCanada
> 
> You'll get a hold of Scott there.


Got it, 

Update: invalid link on tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, mustn't work on the app.

Just find a thread with Scott in there and click on his user name, "GuitarsCanada".
In the dropdown box, there'll be an option to PM.

Check in the Open Mic section, there's thread in there you'll find.

This is an intrument cable that you're after, are you? 5'?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, I'm looking for a high end guitar cable for my studio work without throwing up a fortune.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had good luck with Spectraflex cables, instrument and speaker.
http://spectraflex.com/
Reasonable prices and rugged design. On of the few that offer dual right angle ends.

I've bought some off of Scott before and I think that I got what he had left of those.
Cosmo seems to be the only dealer around that sells them up this way.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I've had good luck with Spectraflex cables, instrument and speaker.
> http://spectraflex.com/
> Reasonable prices and rugged design. On of the few that offer dual right angle ends.


*@amagras*

I have an old, but not abused, Spectraflex cable in brown/vintage that I could cut to 5' and put 2 Switchcraft (or Neutrik) 90 degree ends on if you decided on Spectraflex.

I *can't* get gold plugs as seen in the pic.










It certainly is rugged and hight quality cable. 

I have to many cables in general and I build my own.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm assuming that's an offer to the OP Dave?

I'm good for cables myself, I just got some of what Scott had left,
a couple of 14' Specraflex intrument cables and a 6' speaker cable, along with a Lava 3' speaker cable.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I'm assuming that's an offer to the OP Dave?


Yes...Sorry, I should have made that clear. 
(edited my post for clarity)

BTW...It was a local touring Blues guitarist (Shawn Kellerman) that suggested Spectraflex cables to me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Dave, I see from your profile that you are in Kitchener, how can we do it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Dave, I see from your profile that you are in Kitchener, how can we do it?


You choose the plugs (Switchcraft or Neutrik), I'll get them and put them on a 5' piece (I assume that is still the length you want) of my (USED) Spectraflex cable and mail it to you. 
The Spectraflex has a woven nylon "cover" and is in the pic above. 

I can't do the brown shrink tube as in the ABOVE pic, but the Neutrik plugs are very tight around the cable as seen in the pic below.












PM me to arrange further...I'm looking mainly to cover my costs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> You choose the plugs (Switchcraft or Neutrik), I'll get them and put them on a 5' piece (I assume that is still the length you want) of my (USED) Spectraflex cable and mail it to you.
> The Spectraflex has a woven nylon "cover" and is in the pic above.
> 
> I can't do the brown shrink tube as in the ABOVE pic, but the Neutrik plugs are very tight around the cable as seen in the pic below.
> ...


Just PMed you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Replied to your PM

Feel at ease with taking your time to see what is available locally in Ottawa. At least that way you get a new cable and don't have the shipping costs.

In your original post, you wrote this:

_"I want something more durable and specially good sounding."

_I can't discern the differences in "sound" among the various brands of cables of the same or similar lengths. Even if I was comparing short to reasonably long cables, I really doubt that I could hear all that much of a difference.

This topic has been discussed at length in many forums. I don't want to derail your thread and start to go down this long and winding rabbit hole now/here. I'm just letting you know that I can't judge the differences in tone/sound when it comes to cables.

Good luck with your search.

Try not to go into Lauzon's for a new cable and walk out with a Gibson 335 (or enter your favourite guitar here ___________) AND a cable. LOL!

What a beautiful (and tempting) store!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Dave, I'm good with buying the cable from you (thanks for such a fair estimated) but I'm not sure im going to like the tone of Spectraflex. Switchcraft seems like the best option for plugs and as far a tone Mogami and Lava have the best reviews. I'm still not sure if I can buy these parts from a Canadian company, I will try Qcomponets later today. I must aggregate that if I ever need a cable for live performance again is going to be Spectraflex! 
Anyways, thank you all for replying it's been a valuable experience!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Hey Dave, I'm good with buying the cable from you (thanks for such a fair estimated) but I'm not sure im going to like the tone of Spectraflex. Switchcraft seems like the best option for plugs and as far a tone Mogami and Lava have the best reviews. I'm still not sure if I can buy these parts from a Canadian company, I will try Qcomponets later today. I must aggregate that if I ever need a cable for live performance again is going to be Spectraflex!
> Anyways, thank you all for replying it's been a valuable experience!


Qcomponents carries Switchcraft plugs for sure:
http://qcomponents.ca/Switchcraft-SW226.html
However, I'm sure quite *someone in Ottawa must have them.*

I bought some bulk Mogami 2524 cable from a University of Waterloo student that was bringing it in from the U.S.A. and selling it locally (along with all sorts of other guitar related stuff)...he was making a killing ...very entrepreneurial young man !!...LOL 

I can send you 5' of it *if you can't find any locally in Ottawa.*
That is, if 2524 is what you are looking for.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Appreciated Dave! Please allow me a few hours to check with the local distributors and I'll give you a shout! 
BTW, I've seen some of you guys mention speaker cables and I'd like to know the more about those. I'm talking specifically of studio monitor cables, are they the same as guitar cabinets o I can just use cheap $5 fender from best buy?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

> Appreciated Dave! Please allow me a few hours to check with the local distributors and I'll give you a shout!


Take all the time you need. 



> BTW, I've seen some of you guys mention speaker cables and I'd like to know the more about those. I'm talking specifically of studio monitor cables, are they the same as guitar cabinets o I can just use cheap $5 fender from best buy?


Speaker cables that go from an amp to a cab (or a monitor) are NOT THE SAME as guitar cables. Be careful not to mix them up. 

The plugs on the ends are more or less the same on both guitar and speaker cables. The speaker cables have 2 fairly thick wires inside and a guitar cable has one thin wire and another layer that is sometimes braided.

Mogami 2524:










Speaker wire:








Again, it is worth the expense to get decent quality speaker cables as they can take a fair amount of punishment through time. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Note taken. 
These are the monitors I have :
http://www.alesis.com/m1active520
they don't usually take too much punishment in my studio but as they are powered I wonder if some hiss they usually have has something to do with the quality of the cables.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261418332616?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT mogami 15foot for less than 60 bucks shipped

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-5m-Mogami-...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a8cc808cd 5 foot mogami for less than 50


Digikey has switchcraft plugs, too many choices to post a link

Mouser has neutrik silent plugs (ie no pops when you unplug your guitar when the amp is on)
http://ca.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=np2x-au


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Note taken.
> These are the monitors I have :
> http://www.alesis.com/m1active520
> they don't usually take too much punishment in my studio but as they are powered I wonder if some hiss they usually have has something to do with the quality of the cables.











*It is a good thing that you clarified the monitors*...I was thinking of stage monitors not this type of active near-field monitors. 

Sorry, I can't help you with this issue as I have no experience/knowledge in this area. 
You might want to start a new thread asking for advice regarding cables for active/near-field monitors.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you knight_yyz
Sorry about the confusion Dave, thank you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The "speaker" cable being referred to are to connect an amp head to a cabinet.
They look like an instrument cable, same ends, but are different animals.

- - - Updated - - -

Brett is a forum member and his shop is located in the Maritimes now.
He has cables available with the Neutrik silent ends and Mogami cable...

http://noisesupply.ca/collections/guitar-cables


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

As I understand it, if the desired length is less than 10' then just about any guitar will do the job (sound quality-wise). A quality cable is required for runs over that. Some folks believe that 18'6" is the magic maximum length for guitars and you'll see some companies with cables cut to exactly that length.

I'm actually a big fan of the Planet Waves "directional" cables and have been using several of 20 footers for some time. Recently I was in need of a longer cable for cross-stage applications and settled on a 25' Fender Custom Shop Performance Series in a lovely tweed braid. I was offered a deal by the store that I couldn't refuse.

I was worried about going too long but then I started reading stores about the old blues guys who used 100' cables to wander into the crowd.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a question and I hope it doesn't take things off the rails but it's cable related. 
Looking through a bin of mine recently trying find something to wire up a pedalboard I found a couple of unused 10 foot speaker cables that looked like guitar cables, all the conductors in one insulation sleeve, but it was 14 gauge. Really? When do you use something that heavy? All of my head to speaker can cables are 18 gauge and have the appearance of 2 conductors running side by side, the standard as far as I can tell.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I have a question and I hope it doesn't take things off the rails but it's cable related.
> Looking through a bin of mine recently trying find something to wire up a pedalboard I found a couple of unused 10 foot speaker cables that looked like guitar cables, all the conductors in one insulation sleeve, but it was 14 gauge. Really? When do you use something that heavy? All of my head to speaker can cables are 18 gauge and have the appearance of 2 conductors running side by side, the standard as far as I can tell.



I'm not sure there is a standard. 

Anywhere from 18 to 14 gauge is fine AFAIK. The length of the cable is a key factor. Longer cables should be heavier gauge.

Some of the speaker cables with no outer insulation over the 2 inner conductors are twisted together.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I have a question and I hope it doesn't take things off the rails but it's cable related.
> Looking through a bin of mine recently trying find something to wire up a pedalboard I found a couple of unused 10 foot speaker cables that looked like guitar cables, all the conductors in one insulation sleeve, but it was 14 gauge. Really? When do you use something that heavy? All of my head to speaker can cables are 18 gauge and have the appearance of 2 conductors running side by side, the standard as far as I can tell.


Our P/A speaker cables are like that. Our 50'ers are all 14 gauge in super-heavy-duty sheathing - 50' is not so long when you are running the perimeter of a stage. The 4 footer I use for my own extension cab is made from 18 ga. lamp chord though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It makes sense that the longer cables would be a heavier gauge but these are only 10 feet. I got to thinking about it and I'm sure they aren't even mine, just got shoved in the crate packing up at a gig. I'll stick to using the lamp cord.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco check the pm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I sent you a reply yesterday with some questions. 

I have no new PM's today....so far.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> I sent you a reply yesterday with some questions.
> 
> I have no new PM's today....so far.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'll send again


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My new 7' Mogami 2524 with Switchcraft L plugs arrived today directly from Kitchener. Thanks Dave, that's the best cable I've own!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably too late to the party, but I would suggest Switchcraft model 228 right-angle plugs over model 226. The 228's are quite flat and work well with pedalboards and pedals with jacks on their sides. I notice Q-components doesn't stock them, but just something to consider for future builds.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Probably too late to the party, but I would suggest Switchcraft model 228 right-angle plugs over model 226. The 228's are quite flat and work well with pedalboards and pedals with jacks on their sides. I notice Q-components doesn't stock them, but just something to consider for future builds.


Where do you get your Switchcraft model 228 plugs? 

I can get plenty of Chinese made copies locally, but never seem to see the Switchcraft brand.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks high/deaf. 226 are perfect for my needs. I bought a few planet waves patch cables years ago and as they are not movable there's no noise whatsoever. I just needed this new cable for studio use.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.digikey.ca/product-searc...el-audio-connectors/1443095?k=switchcraft 228


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> http://www.digikey.ca/product-searc...el-audio-connectors/1443095?k=switchcraft 228


Thanks.

$9.91 per plug (plus shipping)...OUCH!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> Where do you get your Switchcraft model 228 plugs?
> 
> I can get plenty of Chinese made copies locally, but never seem to see the Switchcraft brand.
> 
> ...


Off the top of my head, I can't remember. It was an on-line Canadian source (more electronics-related than MI) and I think I paid around $6 per plug. I'll check when I'm at home and see if I can find the boxes.


It was Electrosonic (e-sonic.com). The plugs are now $6.77CDN ea (I think they were a bit cheaper when I bought them, they ship from the US). Cheaper if you need more than 25. Flat rate shipping to Canada as well. 

Cheers


----------

